# Oil Canister ?



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a farmall/ih 504D tractor that has a pretty much stripped out bolt that holds the oil canister together. Called my local dealer and they dont make it anylonger. Bolt has a hole cut thru it and a indent for a circi clip on top. I have seen online videos of a conversion kit to use a screw on filter but cant seem to find it. Anyone know where to find one?

part number for the orginal bolt is 308421r2

Thanks


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I know Dad coverted both of this 460 diesels over to spin on filters. Quite sure he bought the parts at our local dealer but that was 15 years ago or longer.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Look at a couple I found online. They didn't have anything.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

worthingtonagparts.com

abilenemachine.com


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thabks


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

They advertise on the local T.V. station, I have never dealt with them but they are about an hour from my place and I have driven by their location many times and it always appears to very clean and neat if that counts for anything.

http://www.steinertractor.com/


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Finally able to find one at a local dealer (had whole can sitting on self).Only question i have someone maybe able to answer i swear the old one thats on the tractor i want to say has a hole in the bottom of the bolt and this one i got is solid. Asked guy at parts and he didnt know just knew the can came off and old engine.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Side note, the 504D is a rather valuable model to collector types. Even more so if its a utility model


----------

